# experimenting with tea bags



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
I like tea and I bet a few of you do to. we all know when TSHTF the stores are not going to get restocked.
Whatever you have will be all you got until you grow something or trade for something. Or risk getting your 
head blown off trying to steel something. Your going to need to make everything go as far as it can.
So I did some experimenting with tea bags and I thought I would share my findings with you.

I made a cup of tea 1 1/2 min in the microwave it was good. 
I saved the bag and made a second cup only this time I nuked it for 2 min and let it soak 
a little longer - it was good

I did this twice, then I took the two bags that had been used twice and put both of them
in the cup and nuked it for 2 min let soak a while-- it was good 

Then I took the two bags and made a cup and nuked it for 3 min and let it soak a while -it was good weak but good
you might even be able to take 4 of these bags and get 1 more cup.

SO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I got 6 cups of tea from 2 bags. When TSHTF you won't see tea bags for a long time 
start experimenting now to see how far you can stretch things. 


Anyone ever see what they can do reusing coffee?
I know this may sound yucky but hard times are coming


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I love sweet tea!! My go to drink is an Arnold Palmer. Which for those not in the south is sweet tea and lemonade.. MMMMM

On a side note, I would love to tea bag Pelosibitch and Feinwhore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arnold Palmers are great,

Funny story, we had this little biker/*******/wing bar a couple of towns over that had some good wings, cold beer and stupid waitresses. But the ambiance was, well worth a story or two after we'd go there. So my brother brings his 15 year old son to visit and he's heard me talk of this bar/wing joint and we head down there one Friday night for some fun. We walk in and of course all the locals look at my brothers yuppie kid like they were damn martians or something.

I slap one of the regular's, Crazy Dave, on the back and proceed to a corner booth. One of the dumbass waitresses comes over, pregnant and smoking a marlboro light, to take our drink order. My brother and I order beers, Mrs Slippy a diet coke, Son 1 (packing his 9mm) orders sweet tea and Nephew 2 orders an Arnold Palmer. 

The whole bar freezes in time! The band stops playing, the darts hover mid-air, and the waitresses 2 inch ash on her marlboro light slowly starts to fall. She asks, "come again boy? Whacha drinkin?" 

Nephew 2 says again but slowly, "An Arnold Palmer ma'am."

The waitress, clearly frazzled, looks at me and Mrs Slippy and says, "what the hell is he talking about?"

"Bring him a Jack on the rocks" I reply. She nods, takes a long drag on the marlboro light and walks away to get our drinks.

Don't bring your 15 year old nephew with a Justin Beiber haircut to a biker/wing/******* juke joint and have him order an Arnold Palmer!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I ordered one a while back at this hole int he wall. The waitress and bartender talked for several minutes and then she came back and asked what kind of alcohol was in it..LOL.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I drink coffee because I like the taste of Maxwell House coffee. First pot is three scoops. Add one scoop to the grounds for the second pot. Can't exceed the four scoops as water in the basket will overflow.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I used to have a coworker that steeped her own tea at her desk.
She would reuse the same tea leaves for multiple cups, so your experiment supports her result.
Also, once the bags are used up, the tannin still left in the tea leaves can be used for medicinal purposes on wounds.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

I like the way u think Budget. In a time when you need to get absolutely everything out of everything this teabag trick is a great example. Try out the same experiment with coffee grinds. see if you can get more cups out of regular fine ground then coarsely grind it. then quarter the beans, half them and then use whole. 

there are merits to drinking tea. it is fact that when it was introduced to England the overall health of the populace rose. This is not because it has anti oxidants ect, but simply because they boiled the water and then drank it. The other health benefits are a bonus as well as the tastes available now days. 

If you have not tried this brand already I strongly suggest you do. The brand name is Yogi Tea. They offer teas that help support your kidneys and liver, ones for respiratory health, supporting strengthened digestion. It is a bit Hippy dippy but well worth it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Drying some leaves for lemon tea as I type. A good tea is also made for Catnip


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

nightshade said:


> I like the way u think Budget. In a time when you need to get absolutely everything out of everything this teabag trick is a great example. Try out the same experiment with coffee grinds. see if you can get more cups out of regular fine ground then coarsely grind it. then quarter the beans, half them and then use whole.
> 
> there are merits to drinking tea. it is fact that when it was introduced to England the overall health of the populace rose. This is not because it has anti oxidants ect, but simply because they boiled the water and then drank it. The other health benefits are a bonus as well as the tastes available now days.
> 
> If you have not tried this brand already I strongly suggest you do. The brand name is Yogi Tea. They offer teas that help support your kidneys and liver, ones for respiratory health, supporting strengthened digestion. It is a bit Hippy dippy but well worth it.


Well I can certainly use anything that will help my Liver...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Drying some leaves for lemon tea as I type. A good tea is also made for Catnip


Are you air drying or dehydrating the leaves?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Well I can certainly use anything that will help my Liver...


lol exactly why i drink it. its a great detoxand it makes u feel better...my hang over trick is drink two full glasses on water before bed. wake up drink a V8 and pop b12 vitamins...smoke 1 cig and then drink a tea with toast. works almost every time...save for those drinking adventures that stick to you no matter what u do.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you turn your underwear inside-out, you can wear it an extra day.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I love sweet tea!! My go to drink is an Arnold Palmer. Which for those not in the south is sweet tea and lemonade.. MMMMM
> 
> On a side note, I would love to tea bag Pelosibitch and Feinwhore.


Ewwww! You don't know where those heads have _BEEN_!

I bet they have stuff that could leave lesions on _toilet seats_... >_>


----------

